# Brock Lesnar vs. Edge for WM 39?



## [The_Game] (Aug 13, 2007)

I would love to see Lesnar v Edge, that’s one of my dream matches within the current superstars.


----------



## Tomzy95 (Jan 6, 2019)

No, I’ve seen enough spammmed German suplexes and F5’s in my life and I am satisfied.

Keep Lesnar away, Edge can do much better


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Doesn't sound bad.

With Trips in charge, I am pretty excited about WM 39. Seeing him leave his boots in the ring at WM 38 while Vince had a match was saddening. Now I'm super glad that the old fuck is gone.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

If it's not Lesnar vs Lashley 2 at WM39, then I would be ok with Lesnar vs Edge.


----------



## DetroitsFinest61 (7 mo ago)

Why though? So Brock can squash Edge like he did Randy Orton? If its not a squash match I’m all for it.


----------



## Bagelalmond (Jul 17, 2013)

It could’ve been a great match in 2012. Asking both of them to put on a 5 star match right now seems like a stretch.


----------



## WrestlingFan247 (3 mo ago)

Lesnar vs Edge would be sick


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

Lesnar/Riddle


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevieg1993 (Jul 6, 2018)

For some strange reason I've got a feeling they're going do Brock Lesnar vs Logan Paul for Mania.


----------



## redban (Feb 16, 2007)

2006-2008 Edge vs Brock would have been a dream match. I don't know how the match would go today though


----------

